# disk0s2: oxe0030005 (Undefined)



## digitalsmiles (Sep 18, 2006)

I keep getting the above error when I try to start my computer.  Then it goes on to state Launchd: can't exec /bin/sh for single user: Input/output error.

Does anyone know what this error means?

Thanks for your feedback.

Digitalsmiles


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like your hard drive is failing.  Is it making any weird clicking noises?


----------



## digitalsmiles (Sep 18, 2006)

No Clicking noises.  It has been slow loading for about a week now and then today it doesn't load at all.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

You might want to try starting up the Mac and then hit Apple-S in order to go to Single User Mode.  Caution: you'll be dumped into a UNIX command shell, but don't fear....the commands necesary are shown upon bootup once you reach the command prompt (if it can get this far).

Once at the prompt, you'll be told to type the following:

*/sbin/fsck* <spacebar> *-yf* <Return>

(The words in brackets are keystrokes...don't type them in.)

Once you do this, the Mac will start checking the hard drive for any errors.  If it finds anything, it will repair it and show a message saying:

*### FILESYSTEM WAS MODIFIED! ###* (...or something of this nature.)

If it does say this, run the above command again until you see it say:

*The volume Macintosh HD is OK* (...or something of that nature.)

Then type "reboot" and hit Return.

If it can't get this far, try booting from the installation discs for OS X and from the menubar run Disk Utility.  Then select the hard drive (if it shows up) and run a Repair Disk on it.  Make sure that it says "The volume Macintosh HD is OK" before you stop repairing for good.

If this doesn't work, then it's possible that your drive is toast.  You will need to purchase a new hard drive for your Mac.

Hope this helps.


----------



## digitalsmiles (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help but nothing has worked so far.

I will let you know if I have any progress at all.  Most of the feedback I have received so far says that my hard disk has had it.

Still trying............At least we are under warrenty if it is the hard drive.  I would like to be able to get my info though.

Digitalsmiles


----------



## digitalsmiles (Sep 18, 2006)

Crap...didn't notice my wife posting on here...bad sign when she doesn't trust her Microsoftish husband 

;-)

Reading about Disk Warrior, anyone use it in here?  Managed to get into Disk Utility and it bombs after Catalog file:

Invalid record count
Volume check failed

Error: The underlying task reported failure on exit

1 HFS volume checked
 - 1 volume could not be repoared because of an error.

So I guess that means the HD is toast.

Would Disk Warrior fix it?  Been reading blogs about it and 50/50 chance.  Plus have to make a boot disk in mac.

Yeah, can't even Verfiy the disk.  

Invalid node structure
The volume on Bev's Imac needs to be repaired.

Error: The underlying task reported failure on exit.



signed: husband on wife's XP machine now...


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2006)

DiskWarrior might fix it. However, the best thing is see if you can backup that thing up now! Also it would be safe to replace that drive. Good Luck.


----------



## lsloan (Sep 18, 2008)

digitalsmiles said:


> I keep getting the above error when I try to start my computer.  Then it goes on to state Launchd: can't exec /bin/sh for single user: Input/output error.
> 
> Does anyone know what this error means?
> 
> ...



I know I'm responding to an old thread, but my recent experience with this error may be helpful to others.  I think this error is a general one that means the computer is having trouble accessing the drive or it's not getting the information it expects from the drive.

I got the same error "disk0s2: 0xe0030005 (Undefined)" (note that it is a zero, not the letter "O", before the "x") after my computer's battery went dead in the middle of a software update.  I was away from my MacBook Pro while the update was running and when I returned, I found the computer off and the battery dead.  I didn't know whether the update had completed successfully before the battery died or not.

When I put the computer on the charger and tried to boot, I received that error.  I wanted to boot from an OSX install DVD, so I could use the disk utility to check the hard drive, but I didn't have one handy.  So I ended up putting the MacBook Pro into FireWire target mode and connected it to another Mac using a six-wire straight-through FireWire cable.  Once the MBP was connected as an external drive, I ran the disk utility on that other Mac, which found and fixed a few problems on the MBP's drive.  After that, I was able to unmount the MBP from the other Mac, reboot it, and it's working normally.

Also, before I tried this approach, I did boot into single-user mode and tried using fsck.  It reported the same "undefined" error just before it claimed that the drive was OK.

My advice to other users is to keep an install DVD and a good FireWire cable with you at all times.  I normally keep those in my laptop bag, but I had recently used them at home and left them there just before I had this problem.


----------



## JennHutch (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a customer who is receiving the same error message.  Here is what she gave us:

disk OS2:  oxe0030005 ( undefined)  - sh - 2.05b#

She dual boots and her windows side works just fine BUT at times, if she is in windows the unit will automatically switch over to the MAC side with just a black screen. This happened just after a power outage. 

If the hard drive was dying, I would think the windows side would not work as well. 

Any  ideas ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 9, 2008)

JennHutch said:


> ...BUT at times, if she is *in windows the unit will automatically switch over to the MAC side* with just a black screen...


This isn't a sign of "not working" on the Windows side as well?


----------

